# Erfahrungen Ryobi Ecusima GX & AX / passende Schnur



## flusn (21. Februar 2021)

Servus Miteinander,

bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer Spinnfischrute und zugehöriger Rolle / Schnur um hier am Fluss (5-20m breite) und 5-10 mal im Jahr an Seen Fischen nachzustellen. Traumzielfisch wäre natürlich die Bachforelle, könnte aber etwas schwieriger werden da bereits mit der Fliegenrute nur Döbel in allen Größen bis zu 70cm zu finden waren.

Nach ausgiebiger Recherche im Netz und hier im Forum habe ich mich nun für die Shimano Vengeance BX Spinning Shad (270cm, 20-50gr) entschieden.

Als Rolle hate ich mir ursprünglich die Ryobi Ecusima GX ausgesucht - bei der Rolleneinstufung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher  - hängt vermutlich stark von der verwendeten Schnur ab, bei welcher ich noch völlig planlos bin.
Jetzt habe ich entdeckt, dass seit 2021 offenbar eine neue Rolle - die Ryobi Ecusima AX verfügbar ist. Leider konnte ich keine Hompage des Herstellers finden um herauszufinden ob es sich um die Weiterentwicklung der GX-Rolle handelt oder um eine neue, eigenständige Rollengattung. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen bzw. habt vielleicht sogar selbst schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle gesammelt.

Wie zuvor bereits genannt bin ich noch ziemlich ratlos welche Schnur(klasse) ich mir zu Rolle besorgen soll. Eine persönliche Rücksprache mit dem örtlichen Angelshop ist gerade leider nicht möglich und wäre ansonsten meine bevorzugte Variante.

Grüße Flo


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2021)

Die Daten stehen z.B. im WFT-Katalog von 2021 drin, ich kann sie dir aber auch per PN schicken.


----------



## Bilch (21. Februar 2021)

Squad? Oder meinst du Shad? Die BX Spinning Shad ist eine ausgezeichnete Rute, straff, auch zum Gufieren super geeignet; ist zwar eine tolle Hechtrute, zum Forellenangeln aber nur bedingt geeignet, da braucht man - vor allem wenn es um einen bis 20 m breiten Fluss geht - eine etwas weichere und leichtere Rute.

Für die Vengeance würde ich eine Rolle in 4000er Größe nehmen. Die alte Ecusima fische ich selbst und kann sie bedenkenlos empfehlen, was genau bei der neuen anders ist, kann ich Dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## flusn (21. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Squad? Oder meinst du Shad? Die BX Spinning Shad ist eine ausgezeichnete Rute, straff, auch zum Gufieren super geeignet; ist zwar eine tolle Hechtrute, zum Forellenangeln aber nur bedingt geeignet, da braucht man - vor allem wenn es um einen bis 20 m breiten Fluss geht - eine etwas weichere und leichtere Rute.
> 
> Für die Vengeance würde ich eine Rolle in 4000er Größe nehmen. Die alte Ecusima fische ich selbst und kann sie bedenkenlos empfehlen, was genau bei der neuen anders ist, kann ich Dir aber leider nicht sagen.


Hey Bilch,
Shad heißt die gute Rute (habs korrigiert). Beziehst du dich mit deiner Aussage auf die Länge der Rute oder allgemein den Typ der Rute? Gäbe die Rute auch in 240cm oder 14-40gr bei 270cm soweit ich weis. Sollte eine Allrounderute fürs Spinning sein (ich weis Allrounder gibts nicht - deswegen habe ich hier auch zig Ruten im Keller rumliegen von meinem Dad..) für den Einstieg ins Spinning sollte jedoch erstmal nur eine Rute her mit Hauptzielfisch Forelle und was sonst so hier im Fluss rumschwimmt (eine von den Monsterbarben hoffentlich nicht sonst wars das wohl mit der Rute). Wenn ich damit auch noch 1-2 mal im Jahr auf Hecht gehen kann natürlich noch besser, glaubs aber kaum dass das eine Rute kann 

Zur Schnur hat leider noch niemand etwas geschrieben. Geflochten oder Mono? Welche Stärke?


----------



## keinangelprofi (22. Februar 2021)

flusn schrieb:


> Als Rolle hate ich mir ursprünglich die Ryobi Ecusima GX ausgesucht - bei der Rolleneinstufung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher  - hängt vermutlich stark von der verwendeten Schnur ab, bei welcher ich noch völlig planlos bin.
> Jetzt habe ich entdeckt, dass seit 2021 offenbar eine neue Rolle - die Ryobi Ecusima AX verfügbar ist. Leider konnte ich keine Hompage des Herstellers finden um herauszufinden ob es sich um die Weiterentwicklung der GX-Rolle handelt oder um eine neue, eigenständige Rollengattung.


Also die GX (weiß) ist OK, die kann man nehmen v.a. für das Geld. Die AX sieht auf den Abbildungen schon deutlich minderwertiger aus. Von Weiterentwicklung kann wahrscheinlich keine Rede sein, eher kaputtgespart. Aber ich hatte sie selber auch noch nicht in der Hand...


----------



## flusn (22. Februar 2021)

@Bilch was hältst du von der Shimano Vengeance sea bass? die soll wohl deutlich weicher sein. Frage ist nur ob die dann nicht zu weich ist weil vermutlich eher fürs bootsangeln ausgelegt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. Februar 2021)

Die GX laufen meiner Meinung nach weicher als die Ecusima 2. Außer der Farbe hat sich bei der AX wohl nichts geändert,doch "minderwertig" ist die garantiert nicht! Alles unter 0.22mm Mono würde ich auf ne Ecusima nicht aufspulen,da sich die Schnur gerne mal unter die Spule wickelt. (Ecusima 2)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2021)

Ich sehe da von außen keine großen Unterschiede der GX und AX im Aufbau, spezifisch zu meinen Ecusima II.
Aber natürlich weiterhin zu meinen Ecusima 1/IV, leider.

Gewicht AX scheint gleich angegeben, und nachgewogen liegt meine 3000 eben unter 300g, was vergleichsweise recht schwer zur besten aktuellen Konkurrenz von Daiwa und Shimano ist.

Außerdem Optik und Farbe klar, das ist ja auch Ziel. Die Ecusima II sieht deutlich edler aus in der Abstimmung als GX und AX, aber Geschmackssache und Tagesform.
GX in weiß finde ich sehr speziell, sowas muss erstmal wo passen.
Die AX hat die Chromblenden nicht mehr, am Heck Kurbelaustritt Bremsknopf, also vereinfacht, die Kurbel von den letzten Zauber L.
Chromplastik weg, sowie viel schwarzen matten Kunststoff, das ist mal wieder richtig sexy in Richtung der Slam!

Ich schätze, ich muss mir eine einfach mal kaufen, obwohl ich keine brauche ....


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Februar 2021)

@Nordlichtangler wenn du die Slam gekurbelt hast merkst du aber doch den Unterschied zur AX, wenn auch in der Optik nicht ein großer Unterschied war. Und die 4000UL HS liegt gefüllt mit Schnur bei 270 Gramm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2021)

Also auf Leerlauf im Werkzustand gebe ich recht wenig, da schwankt die Schmierung leider dauernd erheblich.
Interessanterweise waren meine 4 Stück Ecusima II 3000 über ebay gekauft sogar noch besser laufend
als die Daiwa Legalis LT 3000D und erst recht LT 3000CXH, und nochmal erheblich besser als die Shimano Sahara FI 3000 von Online-Händlern.
Möchte ich aber nicht verallgemeinern, weil es eben sowieso schwankt mit dem zusammengebauten Zeugs.
Die Shimano ST 4000 FB läuft wiederum super ab Werk.

Der Knaller ist ja der Preis der neuen Ecusima-Typen, wo vergleichbar gut gebaute Daiwa und Shimano 2fach kosten.
Und es gibt bei GX und AX eine HS Variante !

Wo der bei den Slam liegt, mal sehen ... doch wohl 3fach.
Da darf das Gewicht der Ecusima schon ein bischen höher sein.
Sieht nach dem System wie bei Daiwa aus, gleiche Konstruktion mit verschieden schweren und verschieden teueren Kunststoffen, zu den relativ ca. halben Preisen.


----------



## Bilch (22. Februar 2021)

flusn schrieb:


> Hey Bilch,
> Shad heißt die gute Rute (habs korrigiert). Beziehst du dich mit deiner Aussage auf die Länge der Rute oder allgemein den Typ der Rute? Gäbe die Rute auch in 240cm oder 14-40gr bei 270cm soweit ich weis. Sollte eine Allrounderute fürs Spinning sein (ich weis Allrounder gibts nicht - deswegen habe ich hier auch zig Ruten im Keller rumliegen von meinem Dad..) für den Einstieg ins Spinning sollte jedoch erstmal nur eine Rute her mit Hauptzielfisch Forelle und was sonst so hier im Fluss rumschwimmt (eine von den Monsterbarben hoffentlich nicht sonst wars das wohl mit der Rute). Wenn ich damit auch noch 1-2 mal im Jahr auf Hecht gehen kann natürlich noch besser, glaubs aber kaum dass das eine Rute kann
> 
> Zur Schnur hat leider noch niemand etwas geschrieben. Geflochten oder Mono? Welche Stärke?


Ich kenne die Rute nur in der 2,70 50 g WG Ausführung und diese ist zwar wirklich eine allround Spinne, geht aber vor allem in die Richtung Hechtangeln mit GuFis. Darauf zeigt schon das Wort "Shad" - Gummifisch. Ich nehme also an, dass auch andere Ruten aus dieser Serie etwas härter sind, was für das Forellenangeln nicht wirklich optimal ist. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn es wirklich paar mal im Jahr auf Hecht gehen soll, ist das eine prima Rute, auch vor Monsterbarben musst Du damit keine Angst haben - ich Rate Dir sie zu kaufen, solange Du es noch kannst, denn bald wird sie nicht mehr zu kriegen sein. Aber zum Forellenangeln würde ich eine etwas weichere Rute mit einem WG von ca. 20 bis 30 g wählen. Du sagst, Du hast viele Ruten von Deinem Vater, kannst ruhig ein paar Bilder posten, ich bin positiv da befinden sich gute Ruten für viele Einsatzzwecke 

Zum Forellenangeln würde ich 0,22er bis 0,24er Mono nehmen, am besten ist es aber eine E-Spule zu haben und diese mit einer 5 kg Geflochtener zu bespulen. Mono und Gegflecht haben ihre Pluse und Minuse, mtr persönlich ist Geflecht auch zum Forellenangeln lieber, musst nur die Bremse etwas weicher einstellen und beim Drill vorsichtiger sein.


flusn schrieb:


> @Bilch was hältst du von der Shimano Vengeance sea bass? die soll wohl deutlich weicher sein. Frage ist nur ob die dann nicht zu weich ist weil vermutlich eher fürs bootsangeln ausgelegt


Diese Rute kenne ich in der 2,40 50 g Ausführung, ist tatsächlich etwas weicher und ist mehr eine "Allround-Rute" als die Shad


Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Die GX laufen meiner Meinung nach weicher als die Ecusima 2. Außer der Farbe hat sich bei der AX wohl nichts geändert,doch "minderwertig" ist die garantiert nicht! Alles unter 0.22mm Mono würde ich auf ne Ecusima nicht aufspulen,da sich die Schnur gerne mal unter die Spule wickelt. (Ecusima 2)


Ich fische meine 2000er Ecusima 1/IV mit 0,10, 0,13 und 0,21 Geflochtener und habe bislang keinerlei Probleme gehabt


----------



## flusn (22. Februar 2021)

@Bilch vielen Dank dir für deine Rückmeldung.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe scheidet die shad auch in 14-40gr aus für forellen. Kannst du was anderes in der Preisklasse empfehlen? Währe vielleicht sogar einen Ultralight dafür geeignet und wenn was sind die Klassiker (hab jetzt bestimmt 2h das Forum durchsucht aber irgendwie nichts passendes gefunden)bzw. Empfehlungen hierfür?

Als Schnur für die Spinnrute habe ich beim Gerlinger bisher nur eine Geflochtene gefunden (https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fishing-tackle-schnur-targetfish-8-forelle-meerforelle). Keine Ahnunf ob die taugt - ist für Meerforelle angegeben war aber die dünnste geflochtene im Shop.

Spinnruten hat mein dad leider garkeine. Wir waren eigentlich nur Plumsangeln und haben dafür entsprechendes Gerät. Kann man zwar auch nen Gufi oder Blinker durchs Wasser ziehen aber macht keine Laune. Ich steh da mehr aufs Fliegenfischen (da geht aktuelle die meiste Kohle hin) und Spinnfischen wollte ich jetzt auch mal vertiefen. Die Tageskarten für die fly-only strecken gehen ansonsten doch sehr ins Geld


----------



## flusn (22. Februar 2021)

Danke euch allen - sehr schöne Diskussion die genug Input für bzw. gegen die AX bietet. Eigentlich war ich ursprünglich ja bei der Kombination vengeance + Ryobi und stand lediglich vor der Entscheidung GX vs AX. Werde mich aufjedenfall die vengeance mit einer der beiden Rollen kaufen und falls es die AX wird hier im Forum einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht posten.

Allerdings benötige ich wohl doch eine ganz andere Rute um den Forellen hier im Fluss nachzustellen... werde daher einen Thread im vermutlich passenderen Forum "Günstig kaufen und Tipps" aufmachen.


----------



## Bilch (22. Februar 2021)

flusn schrieb:


> Spinnruten hat mein dad leider garkeine. Wir waren eigentlich nur Plumsangeln und haben dafür entsprechendes Gerät. Kann man zwar auch nen Gufi oder Blinker durchs Wasser ziehen aber macht keine Laune.


Kein kürzeres Wabbelstock da? 



flusn schrieb:


> Ich steh da mehr aufs Fliegenfischen (da geht aktuelle die meiste Kohle hin) und Spinnfischen wollte ich jetzt auch mal vertiefen. Die Tageskarten für die fly-only strecken gehen ansonsten doch sehr ins Geld


Auch deshalb habe ich mich bei meinem Wiedereinstieg gegen das Fliegenfischen entscheiden, obwohl ich als Jugendlicher fast nur Fliegengefischt habe


----------



## flusn (22. Februar 2021)

@Bilch Sind leider fast nur teleskopruten - davon halte ich eher weniger. Mit dem Klump hab ich mich jetzt mehr als 20 Jahre rumgeärgert jetzt gibts nur noch Steckruten.
Ich find gibt halt nix Vergleichbares zum Fliegenfischen aber wer weis vielleicht taugt mir das in 20 jahren au nemme und ich will lieber nur noch plumsangeln


----------



## Bilch (22. Februar 2021)

flusn schrieb:


> @Bilch Sind leider fast nur teleskopruten - davon halte ich eher weniger. Mit dem Klump hab ich mich jetzt mehr als 20 Jahre rumgeärgert jetzt gibts nur noch Steckruten.
> Ich find gibt halt nix Vergleichbares zum Fliegenfischen aber wer weis vielleicht taugt mir das in 20 jahren au nemme und ich will lieber nur noch plumsangeln


Auch damit kann man angeln


----------



## flusn (22. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auch damit kann man angeln


Stimme ich dir voll zu. Hab ich ja jahrelang auch gemacht. Werde ich bestimmt auch nochmal wenn ich eine platzsparende Angel mitnehmen will aber das neue Gerät sollte schon nen Steckrute sein.


----------



## Bilch (22. Februar 2021)

flusn schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir voll zu. Hab ich ja jahrelang auch gemacht. Werde ich bestimmt auch nochmal wenn ich eine platzsparende Angel mitnehmen will aber das neue Gerät sollte schon nen Steckrute sein.


War mehr ein Scherz meinerseits - eine taktile geflechttaugliche Steckrute muss man schon haben


----------



## flusn (23. Februar 2021)

Um nochmals auf die Gx bzw. Ax zurückzukommen... hat die gx tatsächlich eine klappbare Kurbel? Konnte ich auf den Bildern leider nicht erkennen aber war teilweise in der Artikelbeschreibung. Bei der Ax konnte ich davon nirgends etwas lesen. Wäre meiner Meinung nach natürlich klares Argument für die gx.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Laut Bildern hat die AX einen Quersplint, was man bei allen Bildern der GX nicht wirklich sehen kann.
Wahrscheinlich wieder so eine miese Bildbearbeitung eines Werbefuzzis, der die Details eines Realfotos ruiniert hat.
Vom Typ der Kurbel GX ist die wie bei meiner II, und bei ist der Quersplint zwar sehr tiefliegend, aber die klappt sehr gut, wenn sie denn soll.

Also muss akut ein GX-Besitzer mal Laut geben, was dieses in der Tat nicht unwichtige Detail betrifft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

@All In Zukunft ist Ecusima alleine verboten , da gehört eine Ergänzung dazu, um den Typ zu bestimmen. Sonst kann man gleich Rolle oder Ryobi sagen.
Es gibt mindestens diese 4 Stück, und es werden sicher noch mehr:  Vi , II, GX, AX


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (23. Februar 2021)

Wuff


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Sehr schön!


----------



## flusn (23. Februar 2021)

Wie ist denn die Ryobi Ecusima RD Vi zu bewerten?


----------



## flusn (23. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe da von außen keine großen Unterschiede der GX und AX im Aufbau, spezifisch zu meinen Ecusima II.
> Aber natürlich weiterhin zu meinen Ecusima 1/IV, leider.
> 
> Gewicht AX scheint gleich angegeben, und nachgewogen liegt meine 3000 eben unter 300g, was vergleichsweise recht schwer zur besten aktuellen Konkurrenz von Daiwa und Shimano ist.
> ...


@Nordlichtangler Hast du zufällig eine Ryobi Ecusima RD iV? Habe eine aufgetrieben - wenn die mehr taugt wie die GX wirds die


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Ne, da musst du aufpassen, gerade mal nachgeschaut. Wie bei Shimano steht das R für Rear Drag, d.h. Heckbremse.
Es gibt Ecusima Vi CD und Ecusima Vi RD, diese zweite hat Heckbremse.
Das ist nicht einfach so wahlfrei beim (Hochleistungs-)Spinnen mit Geflechtschnur, weil die Bremse am Heck einfach schwächlicher ist, man das aber nicht gebrauchen kann, dagegen woanders kann es reichen. Mehrgewicht ist meistens auch damit verbunden. 
Bei den neueren II,GX,AX steht zudem dabei, dass sie Carbonbremsscheiben intus haben, bei meinen II ist das in der Tat so, wieder ein Vorteil für starke Schnur und Haltbarkeit der Bremse, schließlich leiden die Rollen standardmäßig am meisten unter Hängern bzw. dem Hängerlösen.


----------



## flusn (23. Februar 2021)

@Nordlichtangler also lieber die Finger weg von den RD Ecusima Rollen von Ryobi wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, oder? Alles andere im Netz verfügbare hat die Carbon Disc also keine klassische Heckbremse.

Sind die Ryobi Ecusima Rollen aus Polen (FD- Kennung) auch mit Carbon Disc versehen oder für was steht das FD? Falls Front Disc - was für Material der Bremse und geeignet zum Spinnfischen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Februar 2021)

Carbon Disc heißt nur das die Bremsscheiben aus Carbon sind. FD ist Front Disc, laut Katalog jetzt auch mit Carbon Scheiben. Und wenn du die RD günstig bekommen kannst, mit dem etwas höherem Gewicht leben kannst, für deine Fische hier reicht sie bestimmt auch aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

flusn schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler also lieber die Finger weg von den RD Ecusima Rollen von Ryobi wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, oder? Alles andere im Netz verfügbare hat die Carbon Disc also keine klassische Heckbremse.


Das Problem dieser und der meisten Heckbremsen sind die relativ kleinen Bremsscheiben am Heck - im Vergleich zu in der Spule.
Und die mit der Geflechtspinnerei in sehr steinigem Terrain verbundene hohe Belastung darauf, was zu schneller Abnutzung führt. Jedenfalls, wenn man grundnah angelt und alles verdächtige voll anschlägt.
Damit mache ich eine schwache Rollenbremse in einer halben Stunde merklich nieder, bremst nicht mehr gut.
Man kann zwar reparieren also Scheibchen austauschen, aber besser gar nicht dahingehend machen.

Hängt eben auch wieder vom Angler individuell und seiner Art zu angeln ab, sehr vorsichtig geht immer besser ab.



flusn schrieb:


> Sind die Ryobi Ecusima Rollen aus Polen (FD- Kennung) auch mit Carbon Disc versehen oder für was steht das FD? Falls Front Disc - was für Material der Bremse und geeignet zum Spinnfischen?


Die Vorgenerationen mit dem anderen Aussehen wie auch die Ecusima aus polnischem Vertrieb hat einfachere Carbon-Textil-Schicht-Scheiben intus, was nicht so extreme Festigkeiten hat wie ein pure Carbonmatte, aber bei mir gut ohne merklichen Veschleiß einwandfrei schwer gearbeitet hat und gezielt von mir testweise gequält wurde, und anderswo auch Beschwerden-frei. Das ist immer noch besser als die Filzscheiben und allerlei altes Scheibenmaterial.

Bei etwa gleich teuren Rollentypen mit Heck- und Frontbremse ist die Entscheidung beim Spinnen mit Geflechtschnur deswegen sehr einfach.
Bei anderen Angelarten hat man technisch weniger Einschränkungen.


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Februar 2021)

Ich würde vermuten FD steht für Front Drag, analog zu RD Rear Drag

Und die Bremsen mit Carbon Scheiben in den Ryobi Rollen taugen schon. Habe mehrere Rollen aus der Cynos Serie, da laufen die Bremsen alle sehr sanft an. Die Ecusima selber kenne ich nicht


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2021)

@flusn, willst Du die Ecusima für die Hecht- oder für die Forellenrute?

Für die hohen Belastungen des Hechtangelns würde ich lieber eine Ryobi Applause nehmen. Ist eine Vollmetall-Rolle und eine der stabilsten je gebauten Rollen. Die Ecusima, zuminedst die alte, hat zwar das gleiche Getribe, also top, ist aber aus Plastik.

P.S. Den polnischen Shop kann ich empfehlen


----------



## flusn (24. Februar 2021)

@Bilch wollte die Ryobi Ecusima eigentlich in 2000 fürs Forellenfischen und in 4000 auf größere Fische wie Hecht, Zander. Die Ryobi Applause gibts leider fast nirgends mehr (außer im polnischen Shop). Dort gibt es auch noch eine CR-Variante. Meinst du die oder die ohne CR?
Sieht so aus als müsste ich bei dem polnischen Shop paar Rollen ordern

Vielleicht findet sich in dem Shop ja auch noch eine Rolle für die Rute von meim Kumpel (Ron Thomspon Composite 9ft, 10-40g) oder könnte ich hier sogar die Applause nehmen? Wird vermutlich der Freilauf fehlen oder was meinst du?


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2021)

Die Applause ohne CR, die CR Variante hat schon einen Kunststoff-Rotor.

Obwohl, wenn ich nochmal überlege, mit der Vengeance kannst Du GuFis bis 15 cm (mit Köpfen bis ca. 20 g), 30 g Effzetts o.Ä. fischen. Damit wäre wahrscheinlich auch eine Ecusima nicht uberlastet, was meinst Du @Nordlichtangler? Fische meine 4000er Ecusima an der leichte Hechtrute (45g) seit ein paar Jahren und habe beim Zerlegen vor ein paar Wochen (und neu schmieren) keine Probleme entdeckt.

Die Ron Thompson kenne ich nicht, mit 9ft und 40 g scheint es aber eine Spinnrute zu sein, wenn es tatsächlich eine ist, wäre meine Wahl eine 4000er Apllause (oder 3000er)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Applause ohne CR, die CR Variante hat schon einen Kunststoff-Rotor.
> 
> Obwohl, wenn ich nochmal überlege, mit der Vengeance kannst Du GuFis bis 15 cm (mit Köpfen bis ca. 20 g), 30 g Effzetts o.Ä. fischen. Damit wäre wahrscheinlich auch eine Ecusima nicht uberlastet, was meinst Du @Nordlichtangler? Fische meine 4000er Ecusima an der leichte Hechtrute (45g) seit ein paar Jahren und habe beim Zerlegen vor ein paar Wochen (und neu schmieren) keine Probleme entdeckt.


Das hängt von der Schnurart+stärke und dem Gewässer(Boden) und Hängerzahl ab, bei leichten Bedingungen reicht die 3000 o. 4000.

Übrigens, ich habe es in Betrag 10 schon geschrieben, die aktuellen Shimano Sedona/Sahara sind gleichwertige Rollen, nur meist deutlich teurer.


----------

